# .cwk file in Windows xp from a Mac



## Chuck Davis (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a file received from an e-mail under Outlook Express with Windows XP. The file is a .cwk. I am unable to open it or connect anything in Folder Options to read it. I am a Mac Dummy, but OK with most general stuff in Windows.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It is an AppleWorks file. On the Mac you need to use either Appleworks to open it, or have all of iWork installed to open it. As for opening it under Windows, I'm not sure if there is an app to open it with.


----------

